# USB headset not working



## Solomaxwell6

Hello!

I recently bought a Sades SA-903 USB headset and I can't get it to work. When I plug it in, the computer detects that a USB device has been attached, and the headset controls light up, but it doesn't actually work. I get the "USB Device not recognized" popup and in my Device Manager I see "Unknown Device" with the yellow triangle and exclamation point. If I check my BIOS, it will detect my mouse, keyboard, and any USB drives as connected... but not the headset.

I've tried plugging it into other USB ports, including ones I know have worked with other devices and I've tried having it as the only USB device plugged in.
I've tried updating drivers and my BIOS.
I've tried using it on other computers, and it works fine on them.
Even though it should work fine with plug and play, I've tried installing the drivers from a disk that came with the headset, but they only work if a headset is already plugged in so there's a Catch 22.

OS is Win7. All USB ports are 2.0.

Any advice? Thank you so much!


----------



## joeten

Hi and welcome to TSF plug in the headset and put the disc in the drive, then go device manager locate the device right click on it and choose update driver, then in the new window choose the second option, and point windows to the driver on the disc.


----------



## Solomaxwell6

If I try that, it tells me that my device is up to date.

I've also tried the option to pick a driver from my computer, then I click "Have disk" and point to it that way, and it tells me that the driver isn't compatible with my device.


----------



## joeten

No, it won't tell you that if you do as I explained, you must find the correct driver on the disc so explore the disc first to find it.


----------



## joeten

You can also get the driver from here Wireless N150 USB Adapter, 5dBi but as you will see it has files for 3 operating systems.


----------



## Solomaxwell6

The disk has five directories at the root level: Vista, Win7, Win8, Win81, and XP.

If I go into Win7, there are three subdirectories: OemIcon, Program, and SoftwareDriver. SoftwareDriver has three subdirectories of its own: dll, driver, INI.

No matter which I try, I get the same result.


----------



## joeten

I believe it should be the inf


----------



## Solomaxwell6

Right, that's under the driver directory, which is what I've been trying.


----------



## joeten

Are you choosing the right version there is 32bit(x86) and 64 bit.


----------



## Solomaxwell6

It doesn't look like the inf comes in 32 and 64 bit varieties. There are separate .cat files, cm108x64.cat and cm108x86.cat. There are two inf files, Cm108.inf and Cm108_1.inf, and taking a look in the files they check which .cat to use. They're all in the same directory.

Am I supposed to be able to choose an individual file when trying to update the driver? It's only allowing me to choose a directory.

Thank you so much for your help so far, by the way.


----------



## joeten

The driver zip I downloaded has win7 folders.


----------



## Solomaxwell6

The linked driver gets the same result, but I'm not sure you're looking at the right device. You linked to drivers for a network USB adapter, I'm having problems with a SADES USB headset and I've been using the drivers that came on a disk (also checked out drivers I downloaded from the SADES website, but it's all the same version).


----------



## joeten

Oh sorry got my threads mixed up. this should get you the driver page DRIVERS DOWNLOAD-SADES® -Professional for Gaming


----------



## Solomaxwell6

Yeah, that's what I've tried before. 

The old (pre August 2014) drivers are the ones I have on the disk that came with the headset. New drivers are a bit different but they don't work either. My headset is manufactured pre-August 2014, anyway.


----------



## joeten

I would contact them and ask for some guidance on why the driver is a problem.


----------



## Solomaxwell6

I've tried, and unfortunately they've never responded to my requests for help.


----------



## joeten

Ok, I 'am at present attempting to download the driver package this may take some time as is is exceedingly slow. I have an early rise in the morning so may have to leave things until I get home in the evening to look into it.


----------



## Solomaxwell6

It's no problem. It's not urgent at all. You're helping me for free in your spare time, I understand you have more important things going on and I'm not going to get upset about that. Thanks again!


----------



## joeten

Hi, had a quick look and see a .exe in the folder did you run it. Also in the win 7 folder there is a set up application near the bottom of the list.


----------



## Solomaxwell6

Yeah, they both give me error messages:

"Please connect the SADES 7.1 SOUND EFFECT GAMING HEADSET"

I've tried unplugging and replugging the headset at this point, but no cigar.


----------



## joeten

I have gone through the drivers in there and Vista is the newest available so this might work for you https://social.technet.microsoft.co...sing-compatibility-mode?forum=w7itprohardware Will catch up tomorrow.


----------



## Solomaxwell6

Still getting the same error message.


----------



## joeten

This is all I can think of to try right now USB Driver Reset and USB Ports Power State Reset - Sysnative Forums the driver reset.


----------



## Solomaxwell6

Unfortunately, that didn't change anything.


----------



## Superion

Is it even compatible with Windows? Click link and type in your headset to see if compatible. 
http://www.microsoft.com/en-us/windows/compatibility/CompatCenter/Home


----------



## Solomaxwell6

Yeah, it is. It's worked on two other machines, an XP laptop and an RT Surface. I don't have another Win7 machine to test it on, but the driver install disk does come with Win7 drivers.


----------



## Superion

Here try this then. File Signature Verification. Go to start - search - type sigverif.exe and press enter. Tell me what it shows you afterwards.


----------



## Solomaxwell6

This is what I'm seeing:










Edit: I've also attached the SIGVERIF.TXT file it generated.


----------



## Superion

Ok your good on that. It must be a defect or something is wrong with the drivers is my only other explanation since your not having any other problems with plug in play devices, other than your headset on that computer.


----------



## Solomaxwell6

Yeah, I'm wondering if there's some hardware problem on my desktop. I've been searching for a couple of weeks and I can't find anything similar that might help. It would be nice if the headset manufacturer actually ever responded to my email. :/

I think next step for me is trying out another USB headset once I can get a hold of one.


----------



## Superion

I've used logitech headsets for a while now without any problems, very cheap at a local walmart or something. I'm not too sure if you want quality headsets, but it gets the job done. Plus, you can return it within the walmart purchase return limit.


----------

